# Trivia 11/26



## luckytrim (Nov 26, 2018)

trivia 11/26
DID YOU KNOW...
'JAWS' was the first movie to earn $100 Million .

1. According to a quote from a Shakespeare play, some are born  with it, some
achieve it and some have it thrust upon them. What is  'it'?
2. What country owns Easter Island ?
3. How many states in the U.S. have a cardinal direction  (North, South, 
East, West) in the first part of their names?
4. A "roast beef" and a "chicken salad" are tricky moves  performed in what 
fun sport?
5. Do you recall who the first woman to be executed by the  Government of the 
USA was ?
6. What is the correct spelling of the South American country  located 
between Brazil and Argentina?
7. Who Said That ??
"Give me a place to stand on, and I will move the  Earth"?
8. If a '69 Chevelle SS had a "Rock Crusher" installed, what  GM option would 
I be able to figuratively crush rocks with?
  a. - Thick walled engine bearings and hardened crank  journals
  b. - Reinforced sidewalled tires
  c. - A heavy duty 4-speed transmission.
  d. - A forged steel crank with shot peened rods

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1959, in spite of Goalie Jacques Plante's many  life-threatening facial
injuries, the Montreal Canadians coach refused to allow  the  goalie to wear
a protective mask during league games.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Greatness
2. Chile
3. - 5
4. Snowboarding
5.  Mary Surratt
6.  Uruguay
7.  Archimedes
8. - c

TRUTH !!
After many horrific facial injuries, Plante refused to play  without a mask,
which forced him to defy his coach’s demands and the many  hard-core hockey
fans that branded him a coward.


----------

